# TT and TTS videos



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here are a few videos showing B-Roll (like archive footage), reviews, go-pro accelerations, exhaust notes and other delights which I hope you will enjoy. Despite the proliferation of Vegas Yellow review cars, I've tried to include some additional colours and interiors which will either help you decide on what to go for or make you even more confused than before.

*TTS roadster reviews:*





(Vegas Yellow)





(Vegas Yellow)





(Blue. Above is not in English but very detailed)





(Blue TTS and Daytona Grey TT with red leather seats looking cool and lots of TTS exhaust notes)





(in German - also includes TT and Ultra)





(Vegas Yellow, in German)

TTS Roadster detail B-roll footage, inside and out





Audi's own video (Tango Red, I think)





Geneva Motor Show look-around (no commentary) Sepang Blue Pearl and Audi Exclusive off-white interior.





*Coupe*

TTS Coupe (Vegas Yellow) vs a go-kart!





TT coupe (Tango Red)





TTS / TT Sport / TT S-line / Ultra Coupes (Vegas Yellow, Blue, Red and White) detailed review and comparisons 





TTS Coupe B-Roll (not sure of exact colour, dark red)





TT Coupe (Silver)





*Acceleration and fast driving*
TT Coupe Acceleration (go-pro and Virtual Cockpit views) on autobahn





TTS Coupe Acceleration at Ascari (lots of exhaust notes)





TTS coupe 0-266 kph with comedy cameo by a Smart Car 





TT coupe manual being driven very fast by a rally-car legend - cabin view
https://grrc.goodwood.com/road/drives-a ... hQ78V1k.97

TT coupe Go-pro driver pov





Those Russians again (nice interior lights at night shots)





*Exhaust Notes*


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Some great clips thanks for posting them up.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Great find, finally a sepang blue TTS with 20" alloys and Express Red leather interior.
It looks fantastic and has set my mind at rest, you just don`t know until you see the real thing. The configurator looks very poor when you spec this option I`m now a very happy bunny. [smiley=drummer.gif] :mrgreen:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ROBH49 said:


> Great find, finally a sepang blue TTS with 20" alloys and Express Red leather interior.
> It looks fantastic and has set my mind at rest, you just don`t know until you see the real thing. The configurator looks very poor when you spec this option I`m now a very happy bunny. [smiley=drummer.gif] :mrgreen:


I agree, I think it looks great! Pleased you liked the video selections.
Have you driven on 20s before? Some comment that it is harsh but my mark 2 19s are criticised for being too hard but are fine to drive on re comfort.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Great find, finally a sepang blue TTS with 20" alloys and Express Red leather interior.
> ...


Hi Sherry13

My current car is on 19" and my previous car was on 20" (Astra GTC VXR), like you have stated the ride is a little harsh but well worth it just for the look and the way bigger wheels fill the arches much better than smaller ones do.

Its a compromise but one that i would take all day long just for looks alone, plus have you seen thou` s 20" Y design wheels in the flesh just beautiful. I`m sure they will be a pig to keep clean thou so not looking forward to that, but there`s that word again compromise. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ROBH49 said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > ROBH49 said:
> ...


Thanks for that reply. The 20s do looks amazing but I can only see them on the Sport configurator and not on the TTS, which just has 19s?!

Here is another video - MrsTT first mentioned it and had a Google/Android link to it in another thread somewhere but I've found it on YouTube - (I presume it's the same video as I don't have Android) and it shows the 3 models morphing into each other, with emphasis on the difference between mark 2 and 3.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Been waiting to see Sepang on Express Red, I thought it would look great.


----------

